# ~COPPERHEAD SNAKE~



## seamus7227 (May 21, 2012)

I just wanted to show off what my boss brought to work for me as a gift!
























Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## el_d (May 21, 2012)

What a great Boss you got there Seamus......I end up getting more work from my boss.


----------



## booney0717 (May 21, 2012)

Wow that has to be one of the prettiest copperheads i've ever seen.


----------



## crabcreekind (May 21, 2012)

I sense pens in the future... very nice skin.


----------



## phillywood (May 21, 2012)

Seamus, besides being beautiful, which (it may rarely happen in a boss) are you sure that it wasn't his own tail? :biggrin::tongue: Just kidding. 
But, I guess he likes you. Hope he won't put a real one in your lunch box or something. We don't need that. BTW, youguys get those kind of stuff your way up in that part of Texas? With all that heat and the brush fire lately?


----------



## yort81 (May 21, 2012)

I do believe that is a CopperHead~less variety!   :~)(~:


----------



## Mason Kuettel (May 21, 2012)

Nice copperhead...i was given two of those recently but neither were inthat good of shape!


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2012)

Seamus, that should make a super nice pen.

Ray


----------



## seamus7227 (May 21, 2012)

No doubt i have a very cool boss!  He has a ranch down near Chico,Tx(about an hour from here).I believe he said this snake was in his firewood pyle. The strange thing is, he has Western Diamondbacks and Copperheads on his property, and i thought where you find one, you typically wont find the other. Maybe that is an old wives tale? 

   I still prefer the Massasauga Rattlesnake over all of them.


----------



## underdog (May 21, 2012)

I've got a skin off one about five feet long several years ago. I tried tanning it, but the scales came off and now it's absolutely clear...

It's been sitting up in the shed waiting for me to do something with it...

Anyone wanta give it a shot?


----------



## sumterdad (May 21, 2012)

very cool.  I ran over a rattle snake the other day and got out and took a video of it trying to get away with a busted gut.  I finally was able to stop the tire on its neck so I could take of the head.  The first thing in my mind was seamus would hate me for messing up this much skin of this rattler.  I thought about uploading the short video but i dont know.  It was a little over 4 feet and about 3 or so inches round


----------



## robutacion (May 21, 2012)

sumterdad said:


> very cool.  I ran over a rattle snake the other day and got out and took a video of it trying to get away with a busted gut.  I finally was able to stop the tire on its neck so I could take of the head.  The first thing in my mind was seamus would hate me for messing up this much skin of this rattler.  I thought about uploading the short video but i dont know.  It was a little over 4 feet and about 3 or so inches round



Came on Chris, the VIDEO, please...!:wink::biggrin:

Was in fact a nice gesture from your boss, and I'm certain that will be a pen make with this skin with his name on it, that would be fair too...!

Nice skinning job now, the tanning part so good luck with it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## seamus7227 (May 21, 2012)

underdog said:


> I've got a skin off one about five feet long several years ago. I tried tanning it, but the scales came off and now it's absolutely clear...
> It's been sitting up in the shed waiting for me to do something with it...
> Anyone wanta give it a shot?



how did you tan it? The process i use is a 50/50 solution of 99%Alcohol/99%Glycerine and the skins are soft and supple. do you have pictures?



sumterdad said:


> very cool.  I ran over a rattle snake the other day and got out and took a video of it trying to get away with a busted gut.  I finally was able to stop the tire on its neck so I could take of the head.  The first thing in my mind was seamus would hate me for messing up this much skin of this rattler.  I thought about uploading the short video but i dont know.  It was a little over 4 feet and about 3 or so inches round



Chris i cant believe you wanna tease me like that without pictures:frown:



robutacion said:


> Was in fact a nice gesture from your boss, and I'm certain that will be a pen make with this skin with his name on it, that would be fair too...! Nice skinning job now, the tanning part so good luck with it...!Cheers George



maybe a Tru-Texas Quarter over it, cast in resin!


----------



## sumterdad (May 21, 2012)

ok ok here ya go
Rattle snake i ran over - YouTube


----------



## BKelley (May 22, 2012)

Seamus,

That is one fine copperhead, when I was a boy we called them highland moccasins or pilot snakes.  I'm sure this fellow will end up making some nice pen blanks.
I'm like you, I think the massasauga  makes a nicer blank.  Should you ever have an 
extra  massasauga that you would sell, I'd appreciate being considered a prospective customer.

Ben


----------



## seamus7227 (May 22, 2012)

sumterdad said:
			
		

> ok ok here ya go
> Rattle snake i ran over - YouTube



Wow! A timber rattlesnake! I would've taken that snake anyway

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## sumterdad (May 22, 2012)

I don't know the names but I did think of you.  Sorry you didn't live closer


----------



## jimskio (May 22, 2012)

I've never seen a Copperhead with the darker pattern that stays that wide.  Nice skin!

jimskio


----------



## SDB777 (May 23, 2012)

That right thar is a good snake, good-n-dead:biggrin:


How many blanks will you be able to get from this one?







Scott B


----------



## seamus7227 (May 23, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> How many blanks will you be able to get from this one?
> Scott B



probably around five. I would guess 3 sierra's, and maybe a cigar set. I'm not sure its big enough for the larger pen tubes.


----------

